# do you have health care ?



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

how many of you guys have it ? if so do you have though the wife . or how ?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a part time job (20 hours per week) that keeps me insured. Health, Dental, Vision runs me about $12 total every 2 weeks!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I have it.....I pay for it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I pay $500 a month for it, Just me.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i pay about $80 per month for a high deductable....a guy has to have insurance, you can't afford the hospital bill if you don't....my wife gets hers through her work....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have GHI--part of Healthy NY---meant for guys like us,self employed--certain parameters have to be right,overall it's been real good.I pay $290 a month just for me.Covers everything except dental and eyes.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

have it since i got tossed off my parents policy when I graduated college a couple years ago. costs me about $200/mo. my rates are better than most since i'm a non-smoking, 25 year old male that is in top physical condition wesport


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

BSDeality;676821 said:


> have it since i got tossed off my parents policy when I graduated college a couple years ago. costs me about $200/mo. my rates are better than most since i'm a non-smoking, 25 year old male that is in top physical condition wesport


last year I was 28 with out it.. now i have $ 10,000 to $14,000 left on a $63,000 dollar tab . The last time I cut it one week to the day I had to go . So I was thinking I have to keep it .


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes I have coverage through my wife. Health care and a hysterectomy, the 2 main reasons I married her!!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

$320 a month for me and the wife and kids on a MSA. $100 of that goes into my account to pay Dr. bills.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i have nothing and havent for 3 years now. I have been uninsured more of my adult life than insured. I have a policy ready for me too start up in the spring though so hopefully I wont have any issues. I never been to the hospitol but once and the doctor about 3 times in the last 10 years. Its getting time for me to get it though. Turning 30 in a year :eek!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I have it, costs us $350 a month and covers everything over and above OHIP.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't have dental or vision but in terms of "health care" we Canadians are covered by OHIP. We don't pay for any medical visits, hospital stays etc. 

Its great up here. We can abuse ourselves to the limit and get that heart transplant free of charge. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;677272 said:


> I don't have dental or vision but in terms of "health care" we Canadians are covered by OHIP. We don't pay for any medical visits, hospital stays etc.
> 
> Its great up here. We can abuse ourselves to the limit and get that heart transplant free of charge. LOL


Great but what happens if you need alot of expensive medication? You still need to protect yourself if the unexpected happens.


----------



## Cash (Dec 12, 2008)

Just got set up with HI after being without for three years at least.

Found some good bargains through www.ehealthinsurance.com

I have a plan through Aetna with a 3000 dollar deductible/ 15 dollar co pay for 174 a month and I smoke.

Lots of plans with different companies and different deductibles and copays in the 150-225 per month range fellas.

No physicals required and it was easy to set up.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JD Dave;677321 said:


> Great but what happens if you need alot of expensive medication? You still need to protect yourself if the unexpected happens.


Very true. Thankfully I have never needed any expensive meds. I dont smoke and take good care of myself. Workout in the gym 5 days per week and watch what I eat.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

I have it through my wife. She is a school teacher, the only reason she works is for the bennis'.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;677414 said:


> Very true. Thankfully I have never needed any expensive meds. I dont smoke and take good care of myself. Workout in the gym 5 days per week and watch what I eat.


You better touch some wood my freind.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JD Dave;677457 said:


> You better touch some wood my freind.


LOL bud it has been many years since I worked for someone else and had healthcare. I went through being run over by a drunk driver which broke my skull and neck putting me in a wheelchair for almost a year. And still managed without prescription insurance.

I am considering different options for my staff however. If you have someone to recommend for health insurance / benefits I'd appreciate any leads you can offer.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

yep i got it cose small business look them up if you run a small business thats the place 2 join


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;678171 said:


> LOL bud it has been many years since I worked for someone else and had healthcare. I went through being run over by a drunk driver which broke my skull and neck putting me in a wheelchair for almost a year. And still managed without prescription insurance.
> 
> I am considering different options for my staff however. If you have someone to recommend for health insurance / benefits I'd appreciate any leads you can offer.


Damn that must of hurt. We actually have a plan that only farmers can get so sorry I can't help you.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

currently dont but have been working on it. priced some out for blue cross for about $300 a month 3G deductable with two office visits per year, so it would be $6600 a year before you start getting covered


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JD Dave;678531 said:


> Damn that must of hurt. We actually have a plan that only farmers can get so sorry I can't help you.


I lease over 1000 aches of farm land for hunting does that count? LOL

And yeah, it was a rough accident bud. Left me 100% deaf in my left ear, 60% deaf in my right ear, no sense of smell and balance loss. Made me a better man though so I guess it was a blessing.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;678171 said:


> LOL bud it has been many years since I worked for someone else and had healthcare. I went through being run over by a drunk driver which broke my skull and neck putting me in a wheelchair for almost a year. And still managed without prescription insurance.
> 
> I am considering different options for my staff however. If you have someone to recommend for health insurance / benefits I'd appreciate any leads you can offer.


If interested I can refer you to a guy we use, He's out of Burlington, but will come to you for your business. He's a genuinely honest, good guy, and shops the market for a the best rate for your situation. We've been with him for a few years now, and havent had any issues.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;678903 said:


> If interested I can refer you to a guy we use, He's out of Burlington, but will come to you for your business. He's a genuinely honest, good guy, and shops the market for a the best rate for your situation. We've been with him for a few years now, and havent had any issues.


That would be great Johnny. I'd really appreciate that hookup.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Ill send you a PM from the office after this storm.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I pay $800 a month for my wife and 3 kids, and we've got a $4000 per year deductible. Gotta do it.


----------

